# ¿Como obtener esquema de placa impresa?



## xengu (May 26, 2009)

Mi duda esta vez es la siguiente. Tengo un circuito impreso de dos capas al cual tengo que sacarle el esquema electrico. ¿Cual sería la forma más facil de obtener dicho circuito? Comentaros que la mayoria de componentes son de SMD (montaje superficial) y que la tarjeta tiene por encima una gran capa de barniz o algo por el estilo.

La forma más odbia sería meter el tester y mirar continuidad entre diferentes puntos pero. Lo cierto es que teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de barniz que tiene el cicuito este va quedar algo feo por lo que a poder ser descartaria este método.

¿Conoceis algún otro metodo que me sirva?

Un saludo de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2009)

Es la pesadilla de todos los técnicos   

Paciencia , mucha luz , tester , papel , lápiz !


----------



## alexus (May 30, 2009)

exacto, mucha paciencia, lapiz, goma, buena luz, tester, y no tener apuros!


----------



## chacarock (May 31, 2009)

Hola, no se si te servira pero yo lo hice con el escaner, era una cara simple, escanee, las dos caras por las dudas, e hice varias tomas con diferentes calibraciones para tratar de obtener la mejor imajen

luego, pase la imajen al paint (en mi caso) y lo puse en efecto negativo, de esta manera resaltan las pistas, ademas de retocar el brillo y contraste y por ultimo sobreescribi las pistas y pintando los agujeritos y lo mas trabajoso es pintar en blanco el resto de la imagen, osea lo que no queres que se vea, de esta manera obtengo la replica y luego solo resta darle el tamaño original de la placa he imprimir, ai te interesan las fotos, me desis y en la semana posteo,

un saludo


----------



## xengu (Jun 1, 2009)

Gracias a todos por la aportación. Creo que tendré que aplicar el primer metodo (Paciencia, tester, Paciencia).

Respecto al metodo del escaner le voy a dar otra buelta ya os contaré.

Un saludo a la comunidad.


----------



## alexus (Jun 1, 2009)

papel+lapiz+goma+MULTIMETRO (tester es una marca)+paciencia+mas paciencia+ningun apuro=

relevar pci!


----------



## xengu (Jun 1, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> papel+lapiz+goma+MULTIMETRO (tester es una marca)+paciencia+mas paciencia+ningun apuro=
> 
> relevar pci!



Gracias por la correción. Aplicare paciencia + MULTIMETOR+paciencia.

Un saludo.


----------



## krit (Jun 2, 2009)

Yo no tengo escaner y lo que hago es hacer unas fotos de las dos caras y escoger las mejores.
Paso las fotos al ordenador y amplio hasta una tamaño razonable. Luego copio la colocacion de los componentes y las pistas mas faciles de copiar poniendo una hoja sobre la pantalla (tengo un portatil con pantalla de 17"). Con poca luz ambiente y controlando el brillo esta es parte mas fácil.

Lo mas dificil e completar las pistas que pasan por detras de los componentes. Aqui hace falta  una buena lupa, usar la lógica y mucha paciencia.

Suelo dibujar las pistas de una cara en rojo (por una cara de la hoja) y las de la otra en verde (por la otra cara). Los componentes los dibujo en negro.

Para sacar el esquema tengo una pantalla de un monitor de 19" estropeada a la cual le quite la le rejilla LCD. Solo le queda la iluminacion posterior y la uso igual que los medicos con las radigrafias.

Funciona muy bien pero eso si hay que tener mucha paciencia.


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

tu lo has dicho...  no hay que tener ningun apuro!


----------



## Braulio (Jun 2, 2013)

Aquí hay un método sitemático interesante:
http://electronicayciencia.blogspot.com/2010/04/obtener-el-esquema-desde-una-placa-de.html

El método de KRIT está bastante ingenioso también. Gracias por compartirlo.
Salu2


----------

